# Disappointed in my 10 week old Presa Canario



## njgautier (Feb 27, 2013)

Glad to be a part of this forum. After 10 long years of wanting a presa canario I am finally the proud owner of a beautiful 10 week old brindle male presa canario puppy. I have to say I am a little disappointed not in the dog but in how over hyped these animals are, maybe I AM a little disappointed in the dog as I expected "more". As an experienced dog handler and trainer far from professional but I've had 2 sport trained rottweilers about 15 years ago so I know a few things about dogs. I purchased my presa from a well known reputable breeder so I believe I got a top quality dog but if this is top of the line this breed is definitely lacking. It seems like it is hit or miss as far as getting a "solid dog". One thing I noticed in my puppy is a lack of drive he will chase a rag and bite it but will let go as soon as he senses some resistance he lacks the tenacity of a good rottweiler or german shepard or even a back yard bred pit bull. I have an English bulldog that will hang from a spring pole and hold like his life depends on it. He is very alert and attentive but very soft and at times shy and timid he whines and barks anytime he's left alone I know he's only 10 weeks but not something I expected after hearing all the hype about how much of a confident natural protector these dogs are. I initially got this dog to do some advanced protection training with but as of right now I'm not 100% sold this puppy has what it takes. I've seen a lot of these dogs bite and go crazy behind fences but I've seen poodles do that too. I'm looking for some insight from someone who has experience. Do presas develop that drive later on what can I expect?


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

im just curious why u are expecting so much out of a 10 week old puppy? have u talked to the breeder? most of us on here have pit bull knowledge... there are some with other breeds, hopefully someone will chime in. but my male, (shelter mutt) doesnt latch and hold on like my female (gamebred APBT)....


----------



## njgautier (Feb 27, 2013)

Odin`s_BlueDragon said:


> im just curious why u are expecting so much out of a 10 week old puppy? have u talked to the breeder? most of us on here have pit bull knowledge... there are some with other breeds, hopefully someone will chime in. but my male, (shelter mutt) doesnt latch and hold on like my female (gamebred APBT)....


I guess I was expecting my puppy to live up to all the hype I've personally heard about the breed. I plan to continue working the puppy and we'll see what happens.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Wow that's like dropping ur kid off for 2 karate classes then being mad they arent a ufc champ.....


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

njgautier said:


> I guess I was expecting my puppy to live up to all the hype I've personally heard about the breed. I plan to continue working the puppy and we'll see what happens.


yeah thats what i would do. let him be a puppy and see where it goes from there... i know common knowledge around this forum is to not actually physcally work/condition a dog till about a year in age. bigger mass dogs like presas, u might want to wait a lil longer.. so as to not over stress the joints. :thumbsup:


----------



## njgautier (Feb 27, 2013)

Just Tap Pits said:


> Wow that's like dropping ur kid off for 2 karate classes then being mad they arent a ufc champ.....


 terrible comparison it's like taking your kid to karate class and he quits because it's too hard.


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

IMA LEAVE THIS DUDE BE YALL!....................
IMA BE A NICE GUY YALL!......................
IMA HOLD MY TEMPER YALL!..........................
IMA BITE MA TUNG YALL!..........................
IMA AINT GONNA CUSS YALL!....................
IMA BE A LIL :angel:.YALL!.................
BUT IF SUMBODY DONT FLAME HIS BUT YALL........
IMA LOSE IT YALL!...................HEHEHEHE...........


----------



## mccoypitbulls (Nov 26, 2009)

Lol..just breathe..lol 


nice lil sayin goes a lil somethin like this.....
if it ain't a pit.....it ain't.......

that being said...i know a fella that uses his to pull apa..and his dog is a great example..he imported his i believe. it is a baby and I'm gonna say ...bs on knowledge.u should know its up to you to program the young lad...so it may be you that is lacking in a particular dept.. you also may want to ask the breeder.


----------



## njgautier (Feb 27, 2013)

welder said:


> IMA LEAVE THIS DUDE BE YALL!....................
> IMA BE A NICE GUY YALL!......................
> IMA HOLD MY TEMPER YALL!..........................
> IMA BITE MA TUNG YALL!..........................
> ...


Flame me for what? How many working dogs have you had or trained? And by working I don't mean a dog that's bat sh** crazy and will bite anything it gets near. Let's not be bias and talk about the animal for a working stand point there are certain qualities true working dogs exhibit from a few weeks of age. Hence why there is a such thing called pick of the litter most people assume that means the biggest fattest dog on the tit. I'm not here to ruffle any feathers but if you don't have any experience outside of feeding your dog and taking it for a walk I don't think you have the right to chime in.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Did you say 10 weeks old? Ummm..................don't ya think you're expecting a bit much? Get to know him, let him get to know you, have fun....plenty of time for serious work down the road.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Was the pup your pick? Or did the breeder choose the right pup for your home?


----------



## njgautier (Feb 27, 2013)

Saint Francis said:


> Did you say 10 weeks old? Ummm..................don't ya think you're expecting a bit much? Get to know him, let him get to know you, have fun....plenty of time for serious work down the road.


 I did say 10 weeks which is within the normal age to start building their drive I've seen some trainers start as early as 8 weeks I'm not looking for him to full on be able to attack a sleeve at this point just expected a harder dog with all the talk about presa canarios being the ultimate protection dog.


----------



## njgautier (Feb 27, 2013)

redog said:


> Was the pup your pick? Or did the breeder choose the right pup for your home?


 He was breeder selected based on what I was looking for. Breeder says they can't guarantee a certain characteristic or trait even though that's what they breed for every pup is different and varies from pup to pup. Totally understandable.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Try this.

General Discussions


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

Hmmmm! Ima breathing mccoy!...............
Dude you see them red thangs under yo name? Huh?
At means you done pissed some fokes off and you aint got but 13 posts..........
And on top of that,i can and will say wth i want to..............
And i hope like hell you dont like it....................
There is no need for an xplanation for flaming yo ass.
If you back out and come back and if you kno what you say you kno
you wood flame yourself..........
10wks.old and you xpect him to grab and hold like a 2yr old dog
the dog aint been off the tit long.and he dont know you yet..
But when he gets to kno you he aint gonna like you either.
Hell i hate ya already..............
But ima be a nice guy tonite cause it's monday........ 
Ima breathin mccoy........ima breathin..............


----------



## njgautier (Feb 27, 2013)

welder said:


> Hmmmm! Ima breathing mccoy!...............
> Dude you see them red thangs under yo name? Huh?
> At means you done pissed some fokes off and you aint got but 13 posts..........
> And on top of that,i can and will say wth i want to..............
> ...


I've seen 2 month old puppies hold a rag like nobody's business


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

I relise I am supposed to be PC but this is frustrating. Let me start of by saying I have not titled and PP dogs. I spent better part of four years decoy work and agitation. To hear some one say a 10 week old puppy is not living up ro standars is asinine. 

You need to be building his confidence and character and not evaluating his ability. .. my advice give him a chance. Well that is my secondary advice. I will keep the first to my self. Best of luck with the pup.


----------



## dday (Oct 5, 2010)

njgautier said:


> I've seen 2 month old puppies hold a rag like nobody's business


Yes some puppies play a little more energetic than others, it has nothing to do with drive or tenacity at 10 weeks. 
Dude, I don't believe you are serious. I don't believe anybody can be that asinine to believe that a 10 week pup is anything more than a canine infant. You just came on here to rile people up didn't you?. Or maybe you are just ignorant!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

I agree. Give him a chance I like that your breeder was realistic. What are you planning in doing with your pup? 10 weeks is still young and he is just learning about you.

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Saint Francis said:


> Try this.
> 
> General Discussions


^^^^Really this forum may help.^^^^


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

Durn!!!!!!!!i's trying to be nice............
Agreed dday ats what i thought also...........


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

I speechless, 
That's all I gotsta say 'bout THAT!!!!


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

I think the most irritating thing about this thread is that the Presa Canario breeder didn't screen potential owners more thoroughly and actually sold one of the pups to the OP. 
The best thing for the pup would be for it to be returned to the breeder or for the OP to do some quick learning and wise the "F" up. Ten week old pup disappoints him, gimme a fricken break!!!

*Welder*, you done good! It ain't worth the "banstick" for this one.

Joe


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

jttar said:


> i think the most irritating thing about this thread is that the presa canario breeder didn't screen potential owners more thoroughly and actually sold one of the pups to the op.
> The best thing for the pup would be for it to be returned to the breeder or for the op to do some quick learning and wise the "f" up. Ten week old pup disappoints him, gimme a fricken break!!!
> 
> *welder*, you done good! It ain't worth the "banstick" for this one.
> ...


yep....wrong side of the creek bank fer the stuff i wanted to say..
Iiwii...................


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

welder said:


> yep....wrong side of the creek bank fer the stuff i wanted to say..
> Iiwii...................


What I had to say was as nice as I could then I bowed out....


----------



## OldDog (Mar 4, 2010)

njgautier said:


> Glad to be a part of this forum. After 10 long years of wanting a presa canario I am finally the proud owner of a beautiful 10 week old brindle male presa canario puppy. I have to say I am a little disappointed not in the dog but in how over hyped these animals are, maybe I AM a little disappointed in the dog as I expected "more". As an experienced dog handler and trainer far from professional but I've had 2 sport trained rottweilers about 15 years ago so I know a few things about dogs. I purchased my presa from a well known reputable breeder so I believe I got a top quality dog but if this is top of the line this breed is definitely lacking. It seems like it is hit or miss as far as getting a "solid dog". One thing I noticed in my puppy is a lack of drive he will chase a rag and bite it but will let go as soon as he senses some resistance he lacks the tenacity of a good rottweiler or german shepard or even a back yard bred pit bull. I have an English bulldog that will hang from a spring pole and hold like his life depends on it. He is very alert and attentive but very soft and at times shy and timid he whines and barks anytime he's left alone I know he's only 10 weeks but not something I expected after hearing all the hype about how much of a confident natural protector these dogs are. I initially got this dog to do some advanced protection training with but as of right now I'm not 100% sold this puppy has what it takes. I've seen a lot of these dogs bite and go crazy behind fences but I've seen poodles do that too. I'm looking for some insight from someone who has experience. Do presas develop that drive later on what can I expect?


 For crying out loud , it's a TEN week old pup.


----------



## mccoypitbulls (Nov 26, 2009)

Lol..I'm impressed......always tell myself....ride it out. u being a lil closer to real water will get this....it ebbs like the tides an the answers in the stars..just gotta ask them
grandpa told me this.


hey corso man...just slow down a bit n all will be fine. nothing happems but bad stuff in short time. Can u give us an idea as to how the pup is acting to go by?


----------



## mccoypitbulls (Nov 26, 2009)

Just seen your pic jtp..the classics are always the best .....nice one..


----------



## njgautier (Feb 27, 2013)

Here are a few videos of 10-12 week old puppy's doing full bite work.











CHICO DE PPB PRESA CANARIO - YouTube


----------



## OldDog (Mar 4, 2010)

Uh huh. That's not full bite work. And quite frankly since you obviously " know it all" why did you even bother to ask the question in the first place?


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

OldDog said:


> Uh huh. That's not full bite work. And quite frankly since you obviously " know it all" why did you even bother to ask the question in the first place?


:good post: this!


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

I understand what you are getting at but I think your choice of wording has thrown everyone off in terms of what you asking and what you are attempting to have people understand about the situation and what your looking dir..

I don't know anything about how your dog was bred, respected breeder if true could mean all sorts of things.. respected in what? Breeding for what? What has this breeder instilled in genetics.over the course of the generations produced and has these generations proved themselves through function and ability?

If not well there's your problem.

A pup that young if full of fire can die out pre maturely, of course there are exceptions but considering age i would suggest you find ways to make it fun for the pup to get enticed for the exercises.after all that young your not working your building a foundation to build on for months down the road.

Of course this is all considering I'm right in benefit of doubt, more information would be needed about this program you got the pup from as a starting point in helping you.

However if I'm wrong about what you are asking ans after, everyone else has said what needed to be said.


----------



## njgautier (Feb 27, 2013)

KMdogs said:


> I understand what you are getting at but I think your choice of wording has thrown everyone off in terms of what you asking and what you are attempting to have people understand about the situation and what your looking dir..
> 
> I don't know anything about how your dog was bred, respected breeder if true could mean all sorts of things.. respected in what? Breeding for what? What has this breeder instilled in genetics.over the course of the generations produced and has these generations proved themselves through function and ability?
> 
> ...


Thank you so much I was just looking for insight that's all. I don't expect my puppy to a psycho killer at ten weeks I understand he's a juvenile and can't expect the world. Just seeing if anyone else has heard anything about the breed.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Saint Francis said:


> Try this.
> 
> General Discussions


Last chance...go to this site^^^^


----------



## Johnweezy (Oct 9, 2012)

Saint Francis said:


> Did you say 10 weeks old? Ummm..................don't ya think you're expecting a bit much? Get to know him, let him get to know you, have fun....plenty of time for serious work down the road.


I have to disagree. You can usually see certain traits in puppies that carry into adult hood. If his dog shows no tenacity or gameness as a puppy more then likely he won't as an adult either.


----------



## dday (Oct 5, 2010)

Johnweezy said:


> I have to disagree. You can usually see certain traits in puppies that carry into adult hood. If his dog shows no tenacity or gameness as a puppy more then likely he won't as an adult either.


There are definitely traits you can see at 10 weeks, but tenacity and gameness is not one of them. And are you serious? gameness? you must
not know what the word means? You can not know if a dog is game at any age unless proven "which is not legal". Some of the gamest dogs that ever looked threw a collar had none of the traits most uneducated people feel are needed to be game. 
An example is "GR CH GAMBLER'S VIRGIL" who had a moderate prey drive and was know to play and get along with other animals including other apbt's, also 
Ch Centipede was know to have very little tenacity or willingness to work. These are just a very few examples of dogs that from an uneducated outsiders point of view would of appeared to be just "non game curs."

Maybe we should start a thread on traits that can be know at 7 to 10 weeks (which is usually the age a pup is taken from a litter). And traits that can not be known at that age. 
As a side note, I have a dog right now, that at 10 weeks he was one of the shyest most mellowest puppies I ever seen. He grew up to be the most confident, most prey driven dog I have ever seen or owned. But he still is a mellow laid back dog when he is allowed in the house .


----------



## OldDog (Mar 4, 2010)

Johnweezy said:


> I have to disagree. You can usually see certain traits in puppies that carry into adult hood. If his dog shows no tenacity or gameness as a puppy more then likely he won't as an adult either.


 If you think that *any* given breed of dog will show a true manifestation of working drive at ten weeks of age you're sadly mistaken , as regards the APBT specifically or for that matter any other working terrier .........

Gameness? at 10 WEEKS?.............sure thing , ok , yeah I believe you , sure I do.......

Hey I've got this nice bridge over here for sale , there's water under it .....REALLY there is.


----------



## DobeDude (Jul 25, 2013)

Will you be able to see prey drive, toy drive, protection drive at 10 weeks?
Absolutely.

Expecting a 10 week old pup to do anything that extreme is unreasonable.
I have worked with professional decoys and trainers, and their puppies are just starting out. They are not overly expecting, or harsh on them.

Now is the time where you build the positive foundation for the work ahead. The puppy should be graded now to see if bite work is a possibility in its future.

If it is, then start building the foundation on positive reinforcement.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

I studied all the old bandogge breeds, and search far and long; looked at original tosas, boers, Canes, and presas from their countries of origin. ... after all that search... I ended up with American Pit Bull Terriers... Follow St Francis Suggestions~ along with the last 4^^^^... 

Different dogs turn on at different times.. your dogs littermates may already turn on. Many times a situation like this you got the pup the breeder wanted less... JMO but unless you know em, and hand picked the pup at least via internet pic, then its most likely. 

Get you a racket ball and work solely on ball drive and good management: good diet, exercise increments, and good rest... he'll turn on or he won't. Just like any other dog. Remember some dogs that are cold in one mans hands are hell on wheels in another's. Dogs more times than not will not perform for ya if they think your a ( Y ). I let puppies be puppies and manage them well enough they remember the training for life and they get stuck on a chain as they enter adult hood and never loose their house manners. It all begins with Attitude, Action, and Aligning good/desired behavior/skills all in servitude of good praise. 

Best of wishes!! :welcome: to GPB!!


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Firehazard said:


> I studied all the old bandogge breeds, and search far and long; looked at original tosas, boers, Canes, and presas from their countries of origin. ... after all that search... I ended up with American Pit Bull Terriers... Follow St Francis Suggestions~ along with the last 4^^^^...
> 
> Different dogs turn on at different times.. your dogs littermates may already turn on. Many times a situation like this you got the pup the breeder wanted less... JMO but unless you know em, and hand picked the pup at least via internet pic, then its most likely.
> 
> ...


Let's just call it the triple A's


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

like insurance huh..!.. lol


----------



## Indie (Sep 29, 2010)

At whatever age, if your pup falls apart at a loud sound, or what have you, I would be concerned. Breeders don't send their top stock out to a first time owner the first go round. Unless you have prior experience with guardian breeds, and have finished a dog in Brevet or ScH? We don't really know your background, so why don't you share your experience, so we know whether we're preaching to the choir or not.


----------



## Stoney917 (Jun 23, 2013)

Bet the guy in the video had them 12 wk pup more then a day..... give the guy time to adjust presas are slow to mature dogs and why would he play hard if he ain't used to hi environment and feeling comfortable... Can't really expect shit from a pup that young u just got.... He needs time


----------



## APASA (Dec 27, 2010)

Haha Mccoy, "aint pit aint..." APAS...The extra "A" in my name is for Association.. 

And to the OP.. The pups in the video's weren't expressing skills on day one with their new owners. Spend a week or two letting him know this is his new home, and your his new master. But personally I wouldn't call Presas the ultimate protection dog.. but thats just me.


----------



## mccoypitbulls (Nov 26, 2009)

Yeah..was a lil humor...not meant to harm..and good handle for sure.has there been an update on pup. hope he is starting to get intetested.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

How many people commenting here work dogs in sport? 

I personally do not however, I know enough to say sorry bro. Sucks the pup isn't showing the drive you wanted. Nice that you are going to still work it, but I understand looking for working dog drive and not getting it. I like high drive dogs and yes it is something you can tell young. Some dogs can develop older ( Xena is a rocket now compared to her puppy days), but at this age you can a lot about a puppy.


Maybe he'll mature out a bit more for ya. Best of luck.


----------



## njgautier (Feb 27, 2013)

I still have the pup and will end up keeping he's a beautiful animal.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Good to hear...he'll be fine.


----------

